
A Late Middle Pleistocene Denisovan Mandible from the Tibetan Plateau - jajag
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1139-x
======
jajag
Also [https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/01/denisovan-
ja...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/01/denisovan-jawbone-
discovered-in-tibetan-cave) gives an overview of the find.

